# britax blvd rear facing in the upright non-reclined position



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

can you leave a britax blvd rear facing in the upright non-reclined position?
i thought rear facing had to be reclined but just came across this "Can be reclined in two different positions, but you have to uninstall the seat to change the recline. Also, when the seat is not reclined, it is often very upright while using rear facing, although the tether can usually fix that." at this site http://www.plomp.com/bravsmcp.htm. if this is true my son is 15 months old and 27 lbs. and hates his car seat. maybe putting him in a more upright position would help but i assume this is wrong???


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

I don't know if I'm allowed to link to another message board, but I asked pretty much this same question at car-seat.org. I was told that while RFing I must use the reclined position, but they gave me some great pointers on getting the seat more upright anyway.

Difficulties with Boulevard installation in Subaru Forester


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding has always been that it has to be reclined in the RF position (and I *think* has to be upright in the ff position)

But hopefully a tech will be by to confirm.

-Angela


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

Forward facing, you can use either position up to a certain weight - 33 lbs, I believe (don't have my manual handy to check). After that weight, it must be in the upright position while FFing. So if you are doing rear facing to the limits of the seat, you'll only end up using the upright position while FFing. But RFing is always in the reclined position.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

RF must be in the reclined position


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, that is what i thought but wanted to make sure.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I installed dd's blvd rfing completely upright! I'm so glad you posted this question. Argh! We took it to a tech to have it checked and she said it was fine


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Crap - I think Ds's is in the upright position, too. Guss I know what I'll be doing after dinner tonight. . .


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am one who believes it can be installed upright rfing. The problem is, if you're using your rfing tether, it can damage the recline function. If you need it more upright, try uninstalling it and pulling the seat out away from the seat a few inches and then install.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I am one who believes it can be installed upright rfing. The problem is, if you're using your rfing tether, it can damage the recline function. If you need it more upright, try uninstalling it and pulling the seat out away from the seat a few inches and then install.

Uh Oh! I just reinstalled dd's seat and it was kind of a pain to get it to stay in the reclined position. I would set it reclined and then when I pushed down on the inside of the seat to tighten the seat belt it popped out of reclined mode several times. I eventually got it to stay reclined. Previously I had it in the upright position and used the tether to adjust the angle. Should I call Britax to see if the seat is ok?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I am one who believes it can be installed upright rfing. The problem is, if you're using your rfing tether, it can damage the recline function. If you need it more upright, try uninstalling it and pulling the seat out away from the seat a few inches and then install.

this is also what two techs at our local non-chain baby gear/furniture store have told me, and their techs on staff are supposedly the most up-to-date techs around in the whole area. but i think i will pull out my manual for both my marathon and decathlon to see if there is anything in there about this specifically and maybe even call up britax to ask them... hmmm...


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

so does it have to be reclined to a 45 degree angle or can it be installed more upright with an older child?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissa1* 
so does it have to be reclined to a 45 degree angle or can it be installed more upright with an older child?

It can definitely be more upright. Ours is still probably about 45 degrees b/c that's the only way Evan can see the DVD player when we use it in the van.







:


----------



## melissa1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
It can definitely be more upright. Ours is still probably about 45 degrees b/c that's the only way Evan can see the DVD player when we use it in the van.







:

thanks, how does he watch a dvd player? is it strapped to headrest? is there a safe way to do it? we are having an awful time in the car and will do anything within reason to keep him rfing but it has been a constant challenge.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
this is also what two techs at our local non-chain baby gear/furniture store have told me, and their techs on staff are supposedly the most up-to-date techs around in the whole area. but i think i will pull out my manual for both my marathon and decathlon to see if there is anything in there about this specifically and maybe even call up britax to ask them... hmmm...

In the manual the 1st step in the instructions is to put it in recline mode.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissa1* 
thanks, how does he watch a dvd player? is it strapped to headrest? is there a safe way to do it? we are having an awful time in the car and will do anything within reason to keep him rfing but it has been a constant challenge.

It's built into our van so is instllaed in the ceiling and if I recline his seat enough, he's still able to watch it if he looks sideways.


----------

